
South Korea Brings Blockchain to Healthcare, but That’s Just the Start - JesseJon
https://cointelegraph.com/news/south-korea-brings-blockchain-to-healthcare-but-thats-just-the-start
======
CryptoPrime13
Internet in 90s and all that... I thought the SK gov were only interested in
Icon, great to see FLETA being utilized even more in this industry.

